# [SOLVED] Ping Only Works One Way Between PCs



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

I have two PCs connected to each other through a Wireless-N Gigabit Router (model number WRT310N). One PC is running Windws XP while the other is running Windows 7. I successfully ran the setup disk, for the LinkSys router, on both PCs. In both cases, I kept the default factory setting for the router since there is no Internet connectivity. I can also access the Linksys menu using 192.168.1.1 on both PCs. Both PCs can ping to 192.168.1.1. I get the IP address of both PCs using 
ipconfig
on the command prompt. The only difference is that the IP address is given us simply "IP Address" on the XP system and "IP AddressV4" on the Windows 7 system. When I ping to the Windows 7 IP address from the XP PC I get
4 received, 0 lost.
When I ping to the XP IP address from the Windows 7 PC I get
Request timed out
0 received, 4 lost.

I don't know if this is a problem on the XP side or the Windows 7 side but the pinging only works one way.

What would be the best way to fix this problem.

Thanks very much,
Peter


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Ping Only Works One Way Between PCs*

Do you have an after market Firewall set up on the XP machine? If so, disable it.


----------



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Ping Only Works One Way Between PCs*



[email protected] said:


> Do you have an after market Firewall set up on the XP machine? If so, disable it.


I have zone alarm set up the same way on the XP system and also on the Windows 7 system. It has a pop-up message box when someone is trying to access the PC. But it does not do so when I try to ping to the XP system from the Win. 7 system.

Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Ping Only Works One Way Between PCs*

Same problem I've had with ZA dozens times. Reboot with the Cat5 cable unplugged. Right click on the ZA icon and shut it down. Reconnect the cable. Check your connection. If it's working, re-enable ZA. It will detect it and allow it through.


----------



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Ping Only Works One Way Between PCs*



[email protected] said:


> Same problem I've had with ZA dozens times. Reboot with the Cat5 cable unplugged. Right click on the ZA icon and shut it down. Reconnect the cable. Check your connection. If it's working, re-enable ZA. It will detect it and allow it through.


I did that. It definitely is ZoneAlarm. When I shut down ZA I can ping from the Windows 7 PC to the XP PC. When I restart ZA I cannot. When I look at the log of calls that the ZA firewall has blocked, all of the recent ones are from the Windows 7 PC. I click on the first record, it shows the Windows 7 PC IP address and I select add to trusted zone. I still cannot ping from the Windows 7 PC. I clear the list of blocked calls and try unsuccessfully to ping from the Windows 7 PC. I do not see a record of its having been blocked until I reboot the XP PC after which I see a really long list of blocked calls from the Windows 7 PC.

Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Ping Only Works One Way Between PCs*

Hi i think you need to allow the Host Process for Windows Services thru the friewall in both directions to the windows 7 machine and back from the windows 7 machine.

To set this up you need to configure the programs rules consult the ZA documentation on how to do this.


----------



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Ping Only Works One Way Between PCs*



TheCyberMan said:


> Hi i think you need to allow the Host Process for Windows Services thru the friewall in both directions to the windows 7 machine and back from the windows 7 machine.
> 
> To set this up you need to configure the programs rules consult the ZA documentation on how to do this.


Hi CyberMan,

I checked and saw that Host Process for Windows Services is already completely allowed through the firewall in both directions. (It appears to be called "Generic Host Process for Win32 services" on the XP system.) However, I still cannot ping from the Windows 7 to the XP PC when ZoneAlarm is enabled on the XP PC.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Ping Only Works One Way Between PCs*

Dbl click on the ZA icon in systray. Click on 'Firewall' - 'Main'. Check that the 'Trusted Zone Security' is set for 'Medium'.


----------



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Ping Only Works One Way Between PCs*



[email protected] said:


> Dbl click on the ZA icon in systray. Click on 'Firewall' - 'Main'. Check that the 'Trusted Zone Security' is set for 'Medium'.


Yes!!! That fixed the problem. 

Thanks very much,
Peter.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Ping Only Works One Way Between PCs*

You are welcome, Peter. Please navigate to 'Thread Tools' at the top of this page and check 'Solved'.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad it's sorted for you.


----------

